# Directv DECA DOD NETWORK PROBLEM



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok here's my problem, on 07/27/2010 I had a tech roll out and install MRV upgrade plus DOD through the deca to my network, I currently have HR24-100, HR23-100, HR22-100.
My current broadband provider is WB and I have that hooked up to my netgear WPN824 wireless router.
Well anyway when my DECA adapter is connected to my home network after 3hrs my router will hang if i put any of my wireless devices in standby and try to bring them back up on the network I cant get connected unless if I reboot the router. But if I disconnect my deca adapter it will not hang any more after I reboot the router of course.
I tried putting a fixed ip address on each receiver but no luck, I also tried messing with some other settings but no luck on that either.
Has anyone ran into any of the same issues? How did you resolve it?
Or is there any suggestions or tips it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you all for your time!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What you are describing sounds suspiciously similar to what happens when you use both Ethernet ports on the HD DVR (those that have 2 ports).

You should have one DECA module that is connected to your SWiM network (the coax cable) and your your router with a power insert connected to the tail.

Then you should have one DECA module for the HR22-100 and the thing you call an HR23-100 (that model doesn't exist). The Ethernet cable from that DECA will attach to the same DVR and there should be NO OTHER Ethernet cable connected to those boxes.

If all of that is correct, then you may have some other problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

A good test is to run the system test on each machine as well to see if any problem is detected. Press & hold {INFO} and when the menu appears, select "run system test"


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried the system test last night but everything came back as normal, still scratching my head!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Don't know enough about your router to be of much good, "but" this does sound like a router setting issue. It may be happening now because you've added all of your receivers and this [the number of devices] is what's causing this.
What Doug described about connection to the wrong port on the receiver only did this [rebooting router required] when the receiver would stop responding during a download of firmware. Simple reboots didn't trigger this.
Instead of using fixed IPs in the receivers, can you reserve IPs by MAC address in the router? I have done this [though not doing it now] and this keeps the IPs fixed, but the receivers are all set to auto [DHCP]. Just some thoughts.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> What you are describing sounds suspiciously similar to what happens when you use both Ethernet ports on the HD DVR (those that have 2 ports).
> 
> You should have one DECA module that is connected to your SWiM network (the coax cable) and your your router with a power insert connected to the tail.
> 
> ...


Opps that would be a Typo its not a HR23-100 it is a HR23-700. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I changed my IP for the receivers in my router last night and it seems to be working! FINGERS CROSSED!
I will keep you all updated if it's still working when I get home for launch, if it is I'am assuming I should not see no more problems with this issue.
It was driving my wife up the wall to have to constintly reboot! LOL!!!

Thanks for your inpute


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

No dice I had to reboot the router


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

what kind of router has everyone been using for this service? What do you have connected and how has it worked out for you?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To answer your question, I'm using a Linksys WRT310 running DDWRT. 

I think Doug Brott was on to something in post #2. Could you describe the way all of your receivers are connected to the internet? I think there's something there that's not wired right.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> What you are describing sounds suspiciously similar to what happens when you use both Ethernet ports on the HD DVR (those that have 2 ports).
> 
> You should have one DECA module that is connected to your SWiM network (the coax cable) and your your router with a power insert connected to the tail.
> 
> ...


The way as he described how it should be hooked up is the way I have it wired, I just wish I knew what setting is off or if I replace the router it would work for sure!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you running the latest firmware for the router?


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I downloaded the latest version yesterday afternoon, still nothing on that.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

epifano83 said:


> The way as he described how it should be hooked up is the way I have it wired, I just wish I knew what setting is off or if I replace the router it would work for sure!


There was another poster that said he enabled mulicast packets and it fixed a problem with UPL not updating. Your problem sounds more serious.

Do you have a network switch placed in front of your router? If you'll notice the top DECA in Doug's description shows the broadband DECA connected to a network switch but the implied router is missing. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2472595#post2472595


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I finally corrected the problem by replacing the unit with a new wireless router and every thing has been working great since then


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

I have three wireless routers/bridges for coverage in my home. Linksys E4200 is the main router/wireless and is the one handling DHCP and connection to my cable modem.

WRT160N and WRT610N bridged to the E4200. This is for Wireless coverage.

I am running my BB Decca connection to the WRT160N which is bridged to the E4200 with no problems. 

I did see the receivers drop from the deca cloud when using MRV and DHCP addressing for D* equipment. Fixed IP address for everything D* has fixed any problems I had. These network devices from d* are the only ones I have seen that have DHCP lease problems. I believe it to be a problem with the Deca network or the revievers handling of DCP leases.

If you have another router or bridge laying around you might want to try that to isolate the problem. Just FYI, I tried a WNDR3700V2, but because of general firmware issue (slowdowns, hangs) had to return it and move to the the E3200 which is working very well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

901racer said:


> I believe it to be a problem with the Deca network or the revievers handling of DHCP leases.


While it can sure look like this, I think there is a bit more to it, since some routers and DECA play very well together with DHCP.
"Generally" wireless routers and fairly active wireless networks seem to have more problems than non wireless routers.
I think we might see a new BB DECA coming out that may address this better.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

VOS, I thought the BB Deca was just a layer 2 connection device ethernet<->COAX.

I have run ethernet<->BB Deca<->COAX<->BB Deca<->ethernet as a bridge instead of a hardwire or PoE device and works really well without any DHCP lease issues on either end with a multitude of wireless and wired devices.

Only issues I have seen is with the D* equipment Deca network. I believe it is something in the SWiM network or the equipments(receiver) Deca or networking firmware bug. I would assume the devices firmware is the stack requesting the DHCP lease and respond to the the DHCP server on the network.

Has anyone done a TCPDump trace of this problem to understand who may not be requesting lease extensions or not responding?

I can do this, but would rather not if the real  problem is already known and a real fix is in the works.

Just a thought...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

901racer said:


> VOS, I thought the BB Deca was just a layer 2 connection device ethernet<->COAX.
> 
> I have run ethernet<->BB Deca<->COAX<->BB Deca<->ethernet as a bridge instead of a hardwire or PoE device and works really well without any DHCP lease issues on either end with a multitude of wireless and wired devices.
> 
> ...


Engineering has done this. It has nothing to do with the SWiM, since there is no interaction between SWiM & DECA.
This seems to have more to do with MRV and "something" as to requests/polling the network and responses from the router. "The lease" seems to always get renewed, but some aspect of it doesn't.
This level of networking is a bit over my head as I'm an RF guy.
The DECA cloud basically works like a [large] switch and on my system has been very stable "until" I activated the wireless part of my router. Then I got to see what many others had been posting and changing over to static IPs, outside of the DHCP pool, stabilized everything again.
I can't really go into what I know, but will say there are "things in the works", that should help resolve these issues.
Until then though, static IPs for those with problems should help and with the few that it hasn't, using an old router connected to the wireless router has helped keep the receivers working for MRV while having all the wireless devices working too.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> *Engineering has done this*. It has nothing to do with the SWiM, since there is no interaction between SWiM & DECA.
> This seems to have more to do with MRV and "something" as to requests/polling the network and responses from the router. "The lease" seems to always get renewed, but some aspect of it doesn't.
> This level of networking is a bit over my head as I'm an RF guy.
> The DECA cloud basically works like a [large] switch and on my system has been very stable "until" I activated the wireless part of my router. Then I got to see what many others had been posting and changing over to static IPs, outside of the DHCP pool, stabilized everything again.
> ...


Good glad they know what is going on and sounds like this will resolve itself over time.

Most often in real world networking, implementing something to the specification and what has to be done in the real world is completely something else. Usually a compromise that really does not follow the specification.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

You got to love new toys they always have their bugs to work out, but I sure am glade to here this is being resolved


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> The DECA cloud basically works like a [large] switch and on my system has been very stable "until" I activated the wireless part of my router. Then I got to see what many others had been posting and changing over to static IPs, outside of the DHCP pool, stabilized everything again.


DECA is a hub, not a switch. It has few, if any of the features that distinguish a switch from a hub. It is the switch that you plug your Broadband DECA into that lends its switch-like functionality to DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> DECA is a hub, not a switch. It has few, if any of the features that distinguish a switch from a hub. It is the switch that you plug your Broadband DECA into that lends its switch-like functionality to DECA.


Once again there is basset barf here.


you don't know how this works
you don't have any experience with DECA
you have zero contact/exchange with the engineers developing DECA
DECA works quite well with multiple MRV streams and a hub doesn't
frankly you're talking out your.....
"If I remember correctly" a hub merely blasts out the same packets to all ports. So every device receives the same traffic, whether it wanted/needed it or not.
DECA doesn't. So right there you've spouted out your misinformed garbage [again].

Now for the "I don't know how many times", I've asked not to reply to ANY of my posts, so when will you get this through your head?

You are back to my ignore list and [again] DO NOT exist.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DECA is really a different beast .. It's neither a switch nor a hub. It's probably most like token ring, but even that's not really correct. As far as communication goes, it's a point-to-point style of communication - that is more switch-like. The biggest issue with DECA is that you can only have 16 devices total .. BUT .. like a switch, you get full bandwidth between point a and point b. Hubs can't guarantee the bandwidth because all devices can chatter at the same time. DECA has assigned time slots for chattering.

clearly though DECA is not designed to be a general purpose network device .. Although if all you have is coax between two locations .. It could do a nice job of linking the two.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps someone could ask VOS how, in a DECA system that depends on the RF signal getting to every node in the network, absolutely every node doesn't see the radio signal of every transaction and have to decide whether it is meant for its host receiver.

That collisions are largely avoided does not make for a switch. A switch can provide full-bandwidth (at the per port speed) simultaneous _bidirectional_ access between n/2 pairs of nodes (n = number of ports).

DECA supports just one packet at any time over the entire cloud. That DECA offers supervision and packet compression (the combining of small packets into a larger packet to reduce packeting overhead) makes it better than a hub but far from the functionality and potential of a switch.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> DECA is a hub, not a switch. It has few, if any of the features that distinguish a switch from a hub. It is the switch that you plug your Broadband DECA into that lends its switch-like functionality to DECA.


Exactly how does plugging DECA into a router cause DECA to suddenly have switch-like characteristics when (according to you) it didn't have these characteristics prior to being plugged into the router? DECA doesn't magically become something else just because you've connected an Ethernet cable to a router.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Exactly how does plugging DECA into a router cause DECA to suddenly have switch-like characteristics when (according to you) it didn't have these characteristics prior to being plugged into the router? DECA doesn't magically become something else just because you've connected an Ethernet cable to a router.


It doesn't impart switch-like behavior inside the cloud. Hooking up a switch prevents normal LAN traffic not destined for the cloud from reaching the cloud. It can also cut down on traffic leaving the cloud that doesn't need to.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Hooking up a switch prevents normal LAN traffic not destined for the cloud from reaching the cloud. It can also cut down on traffic leaving the cloud that doesn't need to.


And the Broadband DECA does just that. That is the whole point of creating the DECA cloud: traffic belonging on the cloud stays in the cloud while traffic not for the cloud stays off the cloud. Hence, the reason why you are not supposed to set it up so that regular home network traffic sent through the cloud (the idea of hooking up other devices to the cloud).

- Merg


----------

